# Coffee corner has changed



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

The Bosco has gone, to heat a 12l tank for private was too costly.

Also grinders have change. New is the LM Vulcano, a better Mazzer Kony.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice set up.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Jeez, the grinders certainly over shadow the Espresso machine, nice to be spoilt, are you amidst choice or enjoy the options to satisfy Family demand.

Great set up.

Jon.


----------



## cavason (Oct 24, 2018)

Very nice, I'm jealous of your double boiler. I'll post mine as soon as I get it modded and set up


----------



## L.Atte (Oct 10, 2018)

That Mazzer is CRAAAAZZZYY!!!!!!


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Crazy is to use a humongous commercial grinder at home when there are quite a few single dosing conical grinders available.

Possibly the most over the top setup I've seen.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Some small and nice changes for my GS3. The steam knob looks now like the handle of the portafilter.

The brewhead got a cover and a ring made of aluminium, chromed.


----------

